# a different electric guitar body design



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

This particular design caught my interest sort of looks medeval,i used white ash 1.75 thick 
and it took about 3 hrs total about 1.10 hrs cnc time and the rest sanding .Front and back were machined 
I used fstools carbide bits a 1/4 and a 1/2 called RSF2061W-UD2 and RSF2058M-UD2 
I maintained a feed rate of 75 in/min down to 36in/min max amps on the router were 9.0
Turned out very well ,sanded up nicely looks like it could rock



maching out a modified B.C Rich my version of the mockingbird style - YouTube


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I can see that you had some practice, Stan.

PS - love the sailing videos......


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*time spent*

correct in 2009 i made a bunch for my son ,then i thought this year 2013 i would try something different and i fell i know a bit more on the programming aspect---more comfortable maching these 

stan


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Good work so far Stan. I don't have a CNC setup but I've made a few t-style guitars, nothing as visually wild as what you've done.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a slick design. Hope it sounds just as good.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*here is one in maple*

hard maple maching for an electric guitar body - YouTube cutting maple


----------

